
Attacked from Within (2009) - caminante
http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2009/3/12/33338/3000
======
fleitz
K5 still exists? crazy. I figured rusty would have pulled the plug on it long
ago...

~~~
pinaceae
seriously. i never got how reddit grew and k5 died. now that reddit is on life
support, mayheps k5 rises from the ashes?

haha, who am i kidding....

~~~
alfiedotwtf
I two did a double take. I'm taking my ball to K5

------
unchocked
> Changing the unit of analysis from comments to conversations

An interesting idea, that the quality of a thread is driven more by the
relatedness of its comments than by the comments themselves.

~~~
caminante
You might enjoy this post [1] from Jeff Atwood's blog. He opined that "The
best conversations are with people who spend most of their time listening."
and wondered how to reward reading.

[1] [http://blog.codinghorror.com/because-reading-is-
fundamental-...](http://blog.codinghorror.com/because-reading-is-
fundamental-2/)

------
chris_wot
K5, how I loved thee. Then I discovered Wikipedia, and was lost forever after
I created the {{fact}} tag.

------
metasean
Should be titled, "Attacked from Within (2009)" (per the actual article title)

~~~
caminante
I'm not following. Can you elaborate?

~~~
metasean
Your initial title submission was, "Attached from Within (2009)" _not_
"Attacked from Within (2009)".

~~~
caminante
Oh! Thanks.

edit: Maybe a mod graciously fixed the title. That said, I thought I corrected
it on my own within the time window.

